# What.



## himeki (Jun 13, 2015)

Who can I blame for this _beautiful_ work of art?


----------



## Murray (Jun 13, 2015)

daddy sakurai


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 13, 2015)

True beauty  :')


----------



## Nay (Jun 13, 2015)

wtf is that


----------



## Jake (Jun 13, 2015)

Murray said:


> daddy sakurai



god bless our father


----------



## KumKwat (Jun 13, 2015)

I think the better question would be: Why?


----------



## Coach (Jun 13, 2015)

The nightmares are real.

Um poor new members joining to see that


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 13, 2015)

Coach said:


> The nightmares are real.
> 
> Um poor new members joining to see that



No. They need to see the true side of the bell tree


----------



## pillow bunny (Jun 13, 2015)

I'm going to have to switch to the mobile theme


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 13, 2015)

View attachment 99635im sorry i cant make beauty art


----------



## himeki (Jun 13, 2015)

Switched to undercover theme because I cannot bear to see that


----------



## Venn (Jun 13, 2015)

This thing scares me..
Where in the world did this come from??


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jun 13, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> View attachment 99635im sorry i cant make beauty art


I cried.
This IS beauty.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 13, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I cried.
> This IS beauty.



Me too, me too.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 13, 2015)

Looks like some sort of FNAF thing amirite? Or if it isn't, just some random reminder of E3 or Monster Hunter 4 DLC about Animal Crossing, or its just.. there....

- - - Post Merge - - -



Idfldnsndt said:


> View attachment 99635im sorry i cant make beauty art


Ooh, you made it look like a costume now. Now I see the beauty inside.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Jun 13, 2015)

what happened to my sweetie isabelle ):


----------



## Tao (Jun 13, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Looks like some sort of FNAF thing amirite? Or if it isn't, just some random reminder of E3 or Monster Hunter 4 DLC about Animal Crossing, or its just.. there....




It's a Mii costume for Smash Bros (correct me if I'm wrong).


It's pretty creepy though, at least randomly pasted at the top like it is


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 13, 2015)

I jumped when I saw that...thing o_o


----------



## Andi (Jun 13, 2015)

Oh nooooo


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 13, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Looks like some sort of FNAF thing amirite? Or if it isn't, just some random reminder of E3 or Monster Hunter 4 DLC about Animal Crossing, or its just.. there....
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Ooh, you made it look like a costume now. Now I see the beauty inside.



At first glance i assumed it WAS a costume


----------



## tumut (Jun 13, 2015)

Better than the squid kids.


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 13, 2015)

I have no idea anymore it's just so beautiful

I seriously thought Isabelle had a neck problem at first


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 13, 2015)

Tao said:


> It's a Mii costume for Smash Bros (correct me if I'm wrong).
> 
> 
> It's pretty creepy though, at least randomly pasted at the top like it is


Well, there is a K.K. Slider gunner costume. So I'd assume there is going to be an Isabelle costume.

Make his (whatever instrument he has) shoot out notes!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 13, 2015)

I joined two days ago, can someone please explain wth is going on?


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 13, 2015)

Slammint said:


> I joined two days ago, can someone please explain wth is going on?



Welcome to TBT!


----------



## Jake (Jun 13, 2015)

Slammint said:


> I joined two days ago, can someone please explain wth is going on?



u joined 2 days ago and u already have 110 posts wtf???


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 13, 2015)

Jeremy said:


> Welcome to TBT!



thanks!
And jake, the force is strong with this one.


----------



## confettistan (Jun 13, 2015)

she is beauty she is grace :')


----------



## Jake (Jun 13, 2015)

Slammint said:


> thanks!
> And jake, the force is strong with this one.


please call me by my stage name, jigglypuff


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 13, 2015)

Jake. said:


> u joined 2 days ago and u already have 110 posts wtf???


If you are in the Animal Crossing boards (Except for Happy Home Designer and General AC Discussion I think) you cant escape that newbie.


----------



## zeldafromhyrule (Jun 13, 2015)

*What the hell is the banner supposed to be representing?*

So I get on this morning and I see that creepy Isabelle skin and I'm just wondering what it's supposed to be for? o.e no me gusta


----------



## Flop (Jun 13, 2015)

JESUS CHRIST THAT IS A NIGHTMARE


----------



## zeldafromhyrule (Jun 13, 2015)

Flop said:


> JESUS CHRIST THAT IS A NIGHTMARE



I know right!! I feel like I've seen that in my nightmares o.e


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 13, 2015)

I feel uncomfortable scrolling through the website now XD


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Jun 13, 2015)

Um, is there some disturbing event I've missed? xD


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 13, 2015)

DLC for Super Smash Bros 4. Its mii costumes.


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 13, 2015)

Un-announced Mii costume for sm4sh



Spoiler: Here are two new leaked sm4sh chars



Roy and Ryu


----------



## Liseli (Jun 13, 2015)

They could've put a picture of a mii in the isabelle costume.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 13, 2015)

Someone decided to skin Isabelle, apparently.


----------



## Ashuro (Jun 13, 2015)

I know it's for the mii costume but still.... it's kind of creepy and I think it doesn't suit this forum at all.
Brrr....
It's uncomfortable.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 13, 2015)

Yeah happy home suck. And I was in ac discussion yesterday lol. 
And sorry jiggly puff I won't do that again.


----------



## Benevoir (Jun 13, 2015)

I don't think I can look at Isabelle in ACNL in the same light anymore thanks to this abomination jc


----------



## piichinu (Jun 13, 2015)

I know her mouth is up there but it looks like this face: : D


----------



## Ashuro (Jun 13, 2015)

piimisu said:


> I know her mouth is up there but it looks like this face: : D



Yea, that was what I believed first but after glaring at that horror thing carefully, I then realized it was the mii costume ! Lol


----------



## roseflower (Jun 13, 2015)

This really looks disturbing, poor Isabelle.


----------



## piichinu (Jun 13, 2015)

Ashuro said:


> Yea, that was what I believed first but after glaring at that horror thing carefully, I then realized it was the mii costume ! Lol


But why is there a MII costume on the banner?


----------



## K9Ike (Jun 13, 2015)

ok


----------



## Zigzag991 (Jun 13, 2015)

NO THEY REMOVED IT YOU RUINED EVERYTHING




(K.K. Slider Next)


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 13, 2015)

Rip isabelle suit. U will remain in our hearts. And dreams (nightmares)


----------



## SharJoY (Jun 13, 2015)

Thank goodness it is gone, it was horrid looking, it did not do Isabelle justice.....poor thing.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 13, 2015)

Thank heaven its gone. Who knows what other creepy thing the staff will put at the banner.


----------



## Franny (Jun 13, 2015)

i want it back


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Jun 13, 2015)

Welp, that was short-lived.


----------



## tumut (Jun 13, 2015)

Feels empty.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 14, 2015)

it was not something I needed to see in the middle of the night, no tnx


----------

